
Compose: An ML tool for labeling data - jeff-hernandez
https://github.com/FeatureLabs/compose
======
jeff-hernandez
Compose lets you structure the labeling process by parameterizing prediction
problems and integrates easily with Featuretools which automates feature
engineering. Definitely worth checking out!

